# Hey Guise...



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

This place is like The Big Bang Theory...


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Henry I, Duke of Guise - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hello, I am the Duke of the House of Guise, I see that you have called my name.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

ESFP said:


> This place is like The Big Bang Theory...


Shut the fuck up and strip, Penny. Let's see the only reason anyone watches that show.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> Shut the fuck up, Penny.


No Howard. Go serve your Mother


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

The Trollmaster said:


> Henry I, Duke of Guise - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Hello, I am the Duke of the House of Guise, I see that you have called my name.


Nuh uh. I said Hey Guise, not Henry Guise. Tee hee x


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> No Howard. Go serve your Mother


Howard isn't an ENTP. I moved away from my parents as soon as I got the chance, several states away. Howard literally could not function if he did that, the poor bastard.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> Howard isn't an ENTP. I moved away from my parents as soon as I got the chance, several states away. Howard literally could not function if he did that, the poor bastard.


He seems like an ENTP in the earlier series. But the newer ones, yes, more ExFP. 

Man, when I get money, I am outta here. The sooner, the better.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> He seems like an ENTP in the earlier series. But the newer ones, yes, more ExFP.
> 
> Man, when I get money, I am outta here. The sooner, the better.


Woah woah woah. Wasn't he a creepy pervert early in the series? Just what are you trying to say here?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> Woah woah woah. Wasn't he a creepy pervert early in the series? Just what are you trying to say here?


Nope. I'm not calling you a creepy perv lol. Most ENTPs aren't pervs like that. I dunno, he just struck me as an ENTP at first (more Ne Ti than Fi) Maybe he is/was comic relief.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I always imagined him as an ESTP. He is an engineer, after all.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> I always imagined him as an ESTP. He is an engineer, after all.


Maybe you're right.
Maybe you're wrong.
Maybe you're inbetween.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Why the hell would an Engineer be an ESTP? Since when has ESTP been like Engineer? What? What do these things have to do with each other? I don't even...


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Engineering is almost always listed as one of the recommended (and/or most popular) career paths for xSTPs (and Howard is definitely extroverted).
They're both logical and practical. Very hands-on learners, etc. Just like Howard.


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

SherlockHouse said:


> Why the hell would an Engineer be an ESTP? Since when has ESTP been like Engineer? What? What do these things have to do with each other? I don't even...


Really depends on which kind of engineer, I guess.

I guess I could see xSTPs doing good as like mechanical engineers and that kind of engineering.

But Chemical Engineering and stuff, that is NT work right there.

Stuffs like electrical engineering can go either way, I guess.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

The Trollmaster said:


> Really depends on which kind of engineer, I guess.
> 
> I guess I could see xSTPs doing good as like mechanical engineers and that kind of engineering.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Howard builds things though. He seems more physically orientated than into theory. He probably could be more STP when I think about it.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

The Trollmaster said:


> Really depends on which kind of engineer, I guess.
> 
> I guess I could see xSTPs doing good as like mechanical engineers and that kind of engineering.
> 
> ...


He's an aerospace engineer. And he builds robots for fun.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> He's an aerospace engineer. And he builds robots for fun.


He should build me one which tidies my room lol.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Someone said Sheldon's an INTP. My bro said he's an INTJ. 

Maybe it's 'cause he's very condescending. (the stereotypes, ha!)


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Serenade said:


> Someone said Sheldon's an INTP. My bro said he's an INTJ.
> 
> Maybe it's 'cause he's very condescending. (the stereotypes, ha!)


I read somewhere that he was an INTJ and Penny was an ESFP so they could be polar opposites.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's my take:
Howard - ESTP
Leonard - ENTP
Raj - INFP?
Sheldon - exhibits characteristics of both INTP and INTJ (and even ISTJ on occasion). He definitely has some kind of autism spectrum disorder and probably at least one personality disorder, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> Here's my take:
> Howard - ESTP
> Leonard - ENTP
> Raj - INFP?
> Sheldon - exhibits characteristics of both INTP and INTJ (and even ISTJ on occasion). He definitely has some kind of autism spectrum disorder and probably at least one personality disorder, so it's hard to tell.


Maybe you are close. I've known Leonard to be typed as INTP and INFx also.

Raj is probably an IxFP. He might be an S. He can be pretty sensitive at times. But he is an astrophysicist yeah? 

The rest I agree with.

Oh! Guess what just came on TV?!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Agelastos said:


> Here's my take:
> Howard - ESTP
> Leonard - ENTP
> Raj - INFP?
> Sheldon - exhibits characteristics of both INTP and INTJ (and even ISTJ on occasion). He definitely has some kind of autism spectrum disorder and probably at least one personality disorder, so it's hard to tell.


I've been watching BBT with @Bugs and we think Howard is ESTP too.

We think Leonard might be ISFJ (shoot, I think that is what Bugs came up with).

Raj - INFP seems right.

Sheldon is tricky - I agree with your ideas about him as well...I can relate to some of his Aspie-ness. If I had to choose, I'd say INTJ, but he has some INTP-ness going on too.

What about Penny, Amy (my favorite character), and Bernadette?


----------

